# Autotrail media pack



## critch12 (Dec 11, 2013)

Just noticed that the new Imala range has a completely new media pack with eg Tom Tom sat nav.Any chance that us disatisfied moaners could demand it as a "free"replacement for the useless kit they sold us.Sorry to go on but £999 is a lot to us northerners


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

if it was useless before what makes you think it will be any better??

bet you can get better kit for half the price by buying it yourself.


----------



## critch12 (Dec 11, 2013)

*autotrail*

Naivity, and blind faith, do you know of such a supplier?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Perhaps you should go for it.

cabby


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

the first thing I would ask is who and what is going to update my tomtom??? 

car dealers can't even get that simple task right.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I see the drop down monitor is now an 18.5" Avtex unit as well. Progress!


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

pomme1 said:


> I see the drop down monitor is now an 18.5" Avtex unit as well. Progress!


Autotrail ..done that been there ...move on !


----------



## pizzajohn (Feb 21, 2014)

The new unit is supplied by Fiat ,with the cab, from the factory.

The TomTom is the car version.

Has anyone installed the Snooper, double DIN Head unit?


----------

